# Great support system



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

I generally am very happy with this system as well. My main caution is that 110 lbs per shelf means you can't load these to the max of height with hardwood and also be cautious about wide boards and stacking to (or past!) the edge as this will exert more leverage. The solution I used was two systems so I could space with more supports per linear foot.


----------

